# FreeBSD 9.0 tomcat7 openjdk question



## nimnull (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear all.

Why tomcat-7.0.30 depends on openjdk6-b26, if openjdk-7.6.24_1 exists.


Why in ports:
openjdk6-b26 = Oracle's Java 6 virtual machine release under the GPL v2

openjdk-7.6.24_1 = Java Development Kit 7

I thought OpenJDK (Open Java Development Kit).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## m6tt (Oct 22, 2012)

You may want to contact the port maintainer, as it's possible JDK 7 wasn't around when the makefile was written, or there may be compatibility reasons.


----------

